

How to Use CoralCDN On Demand to Keep Your Site Available. For Free. - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2010/01/25/how-to-use-coralcdn-on-demand-to-keep-your-site-available.aspx

======
Sukotto
Nice article. Gonna keep that one.

Two problems with Coral cache. First of all, it's blocked by several popular
corporate firewall apps (like Fortiguard, for example). Secondly, it's hella
slow.

That being said, it makes an excellent last line of defense and is well worth
setting up against the kind of DDOS you get when sites like /. and digg pick
up on something you've done.

------
pierrefar
The problem with CoralCDN is that it's very very slow. If you're getting a
traffic spike from social media sites, these are the same people that are
impatient enough that they won't wait for the page to load, even if it is,
technically, available.

